# GLSS Race Oakland Raceway Feb 6th



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Sat Feb 6th doors open at 9 am for early birds race at 12
Fat Tire
Skinnys
Hotrods 
And 20v Fray tire if any interest

$7 food and drinks 

630-336-2918
Dennis


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

count me in for this one!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup:freak:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up:freak:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh yeah...big speeds who's gonna stack up on this one?? Al? Brownie? Mike? Chris? John? Or F'n Larry?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

This time for sure! I might have to bring some cheatin' HP for this one


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

ajd350 said:


> This time for sure! I might have to bring some cheatin' HP for this one


Finally get to see that mustang stretch it's legs on the 16ft straightaway. ..God I'm gonna get beat up at home...lol


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the great day of racing and food. Good Times:dude:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that came and raced..15 racers battled it out yesterday and waht a great time everyone had. Heres the results!!

Skinny Tire results from Oakland Raceway .
What a battle today so many ties and so close finishes inches decided them.
Wrangler Rich 57 laps
Mike I'm an alien Wontorski 57 laps
Alan DeYoung 57 laps
Dennis Holas 56 laps
Jeff Parker 55 laps
Larry Boomsma 54 laps 
Christopher Windlow 54 laps
Richard A. Brown 54 laps
John Schroeder 52 laps
Darrell Swisher 51 laps
Brian Z 50 laps
John Verbich 49 laps
Brian Buecshel 49 laps 
Michelle Holas 48 laps
Richard Scott 44 laps


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Fat Tire Results from Oakland Raceway 
Mike Slowtorski 70 laps
Dennis Holas 67 laps
Wrangler Rich 67 Laps
Alan DeYoung 65 laps
Jeff Parker 65 laps
Christopher Windlow 65 laps
Larry Boomsma 65 laps
John Schroeder 63 laps
Richard A. Brown 61 laps
Michelle Holas 61 laps
Brian Z 61 laps
John Verbich 60 laps 
Darrell Swisher 59 laps
Brian Buecshel 56 laps
Richard Scott 55 laps


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Hot Rod Results from Oakland Raceway 
Michael Wontorski 58 laps
Alan DeYoung 58 laps
John Verbich 56 laps
Richard A. Brown 55 laps
Dennis Holas 55 laps
John Schroeder 55 laps
Larry Boomsma 53 laps
Brian Buecshel 52 laps
Darrell Swisher 52 laps
Michelle Holas 51 laps
Brian Z 50 laps
Richard Scott 44 laps


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Irocs

Mike Wontorski 51 laps
Brian Bueschel 48 laps
John scroeder 48 laps
Dennis Holas 47 laps
Larry Boomsma 47 laps
Darrel Honda27 47 laps
Michelle Holas 43 laps


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, looks like a good race.
I like the willys the best!
LOL


----------

